# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مـا معنـى : لا فـض فـوك ؟

## أبو مالك المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
بارك الله فيكم جميعا .
كلمة مشهورة على الألسنة : ( لا فُضَّ فوكَ)، و(فوك) هنا نائب فاعل، ولذا رُفِع .

- معناه: لا ذهبتْ أسنانكَ ولاتفرَّقت ولاتكسَّرت، فهوَ دعاءٌ لهُ بحفظِ أسنانهِ في فمِه.
قالَ الزَّبيديُّ رحمه الله في تاجِ العَروسِ : (لا فُضَّ فوهُ، أي : لا كُسِر ثغرُهُ)

_ وإذا قال شخص لآخر : فض الله فاك ، يكون دعاءً عليهِ، بأنَّ تذهبَ أسنانه وتتكسَّر .

وهذه بعض الأحاديث التي ورد فيها هذا الدعاء (بقطع النظر عن صحتها بهذا اللفظ):

ـ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من رأيتموه ينشد شعرا في المسجد فقولوا : فض الله فاك ثلاث مرات ، ومن رأيتموه ينشد ضالة في المسجد فقولوا : لا وجدتها ثلاث مرات ، ومن رأيتموه يبيع أو يبتاع في المسجد فقولوا : لا أربح الله تجارتك ثلاث مرات .
وهذا مروي بهذا اللفظ عن جماعة من الصحابة مرفوعا . 

ـ وقَالَ الحَاكِمُ في مُسْتَدْرَكِهِ :
" حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْبَخْتَرِيُّ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ شَاكِرٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ يَحْيَى الْخَزَّازُ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَمُّ أَبِي زَحْرِ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ مُنْهِبٍ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ جَدِّي خُرَيْمَ بْنَ أَوْسِ بْنِ حَارِثَةَ بْنِ لاَمٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ :هَاجَرْتُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مُنْصَرَفَهُ مِنْ تَبُوكَ ، فَأَسْلَمْتُ فَسَمِعْتُ الْعَبَّاسَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ يَقُولُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ ، إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَمْتَدِحَكَ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : قُلْ لاَ يُفَضْفِضُ اللَّهُ فَاكَ قَالَ : فَقَالَ الْعَبَّاسُ:
مِنْ قَبْلِهَا طِبْتَ فِي الظِّلاَلِ وَفِي ..... مُسْتَوْدَعٍ حَيْثُ يَخْصِفُ الْوَرِقُ
ثُمَّ هَبَطَتَ الْبِلاَدُ لاَ بَشَرٌ ..... أَنْتَ وَلاَ مُضْغَةٌ وَلاَ عَلَقُ
بَلْ نُطْفَةٌ تَرْكَبُ السَّفِينَ وَقَدْ ..... أَلْجَمَ نَسْرًا وَأَهْلَهُ الْغَرَقُ
تُنْقَلُ مِنْ صَالبٍ إِلَى رَحِمٍ ..... إِذَا مَضَى عَالَمٌ بَدَا طَبَقُ
حَتَّى احْتَوَى بَيْتُكَ الْمُهَيْمِنُ مِنْ ..... خِنْدِفَ عَلْيَاءَ تَحْتَهَا النُّطُقُ
وَأَنْتَ لَمَّا وُلِدْتَ أَشْرَقَتِ الأَ ..... رْضُ وَضَاءَتْ بِنُورِكَ الآفُقُ
فَنَحْنُ فِي ذَلِكَ الضِّيَاءِ وَفِي ..... النُّورِ وَسُبلِ الرَّشَادِ نَخْتَرِقُ
هَذَا حَدِيثٌ تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ رُوَاتُهُ الأَعْرَابُ عَنْ آبَائِهِمْ، وَأَمْثَالُهُمْ مِنَ الرُّوَاةِ لاَ يَضَعُونَ ! " .
نقلَ الذهبيُّ في (سيرِ أعلامِ النُّبَلاءِ2 / 103) قولَ الحاكمِ : هذا حديث تفرد به رواته الأعراب عن آبائهم ، وأمثالهم من الرواة لا يضعون ( وعند الذهبي ـ نقلا عنه ـ لا يضعفون )
فتعقَّبه بقولِهِ : (قُلْتُ: وَلَكِنَّهُمْ لاَ يُعْرَفُوْنَ) .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاك مثله أيها الغالي الحبيب .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا .
> كلمة مشهورة على الألسنة : ( لا فُضَّ فوكَ)، و(فوك) هنا نائب فاعل، ولذا رُفِع .
> 
> - معناه: لا ذهبتْ أسنانكَ ولاتفرَّقت ولاتكسَّرت، فهوَ دعاءٌ لهُ بحفظِ أسنانهِ في فمِه.
> قالَ الزَّبيديُّ رحمه الله في تاجِ العَروسِ : (لا فُضَّ فوهُ، أي : لا كُسِر ثغرُهُ)
> 
> _ وإذا قال شخص لآخر : فض الله فاك ، يكون دعاءً عليهِ، بأنَّ تذهبَ أسنانه وتتكسَّر .


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل هناك رد معين متعارف لمن يقول : لافض فوك ؟*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل هناك رد معين متعارف لمن يقول : لافض فوك ؟*


نفع الله بكم .
ليس هناك شيء ثابت من السنة  ـ كما تعلمون ـ يخص هذا الشأن ، وهو من باب الدعاء ، كما سبق بيانه ، ومن المعروف أيضا ، فالذي ينبغي على من يرد ، أن يقول : جزاك الله خيرا . وهذا على ما جاء في الحديث : من صُنع إليه معروفٌ, فقال لفاعله: جزاك الله خيراً, فقد أبلغ في الثناء . والله أعلم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي التاج : ومنه قَوْلُ الحَرِيرِيّ : لا فُضَّ *!فُوكَ ولا بُرَّ مَنْ يَجْفُوكَ ؛ يقالُ ذلِكَ في الدّعاءِ .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة : • فضَّ اللهُ فاه: نثر أسنانه ، لا فُضَّ فوك: لا نثرت أسنانك، وهو تعبير يقال استحسانًا لما قاله المتكلم، حتَّى يبقى فصيحًا.

----------


## صالح العوكلي

استمتعت كثيرا بما نثُر هنا 
بارك الله جهد كل مجتهد

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم .

----------

